# in Hurghada



## cesca

Hi 

In Hurghada for at least 9 weeks. 

Married to Egyptian but do not have any fluent English speaking friends here. Are there any social clubs or meeting places in Hurghada for expats and their families?

Cesca


----------



## Sunflower123

Hi Cesca

Did you manage to find any clubs for expats. I moved here in August 09 and haven't heard of any clubs for English speaking expats either. If you get any information, I would really like to hear about them too. Thanks a lot.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sunflower/Cesca Why not start a group up yourself?


----------



## Sunflower123

I think this is a good idea. I will see if I get a reply from Cesca. Or maybe put an advert in a local paper. Thanks for the message.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Why not start off with a coffee morning in your house and see how it goes from there, if you get more and more people coming then perhaps it will be time to find a bigger venue


----------



## cesca

*Expats Hurghada*



Sunflower123 said:


> I think this is a good idea. I will see if I get a reply from Cesca. Or maybe put an advert in a local paper. Thanks for the message.


Hello 

I was thinking about arranging a meet up somewhere "neutral" initially if there was some interest. 

Cesca


----------



## Sunflower123

Hello

That sounds like a good idea. But I'm not sure how we would find other new mums etc. in Hurghada, unless we advertise in the local paper. What do you think??


----------



## cesca

*Hurghada social*



Sunflower123 said:


> Hello
> 
> That sounds like a good idea. But I'm not sure how we would find other new mums etc. in Hurghada, unless we advertise in the local paper. What do you think??


Hello 

Will try to find out about local paper and think about any other possibilities. 

Cesca


----------



## MaidenScotland

Why not find a peditrian who has english speaking patients and put a notice up on his wall? Ask at the schools if you can put a notice up?
There is nothing worse than being alone in a foreign place so I hope you can find some "playmates"
Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have had a search around and found that there is a nursery in Hurgada and possibly a sister on in el gouna, open from 12 miday-8pm apparantly there is an adult seating area so if that is true then you may meet people there.


----------



## Sunflower123

Thanks a lot. By any chance, do you remember the name of the nursery?? If not, I will do a search and try to find it. Many thanks.


----------



## GM1

maybe you can contact Lotus group: Spot Local: Living in Hurghada – how to meet other women for friendship?
this is an older post but you can sent an email.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have just googled nurseries red sea Egypt and there are plenty of sites there for you to have a look at 

Maiden


----------



## Sunflower123

Thank you - that's really helpful. I'll send them an email and see what happens.


----------



## Malaksmom

Don't mean to sound negative, but many expats here like to meet up at pubs , not many with small babies.


----------



## cesca

Malaksmom said:


> Don't mean to sound negative, but many expats here like to meet up at pubs , not many with small babies.


There is nothing negative about meeting up in a pub. 

I don't have a small baby I appear to have an 18 year old but I am sure I only gave birth to her 12 years ago!


----------



## cesca

Sunflower123 said:


> Thank you - that's really helpful. I'll send them an email and see what happens.


Hi 

What's the local paper called? I would like to pick it up and have a look at it. 

Cesca


----------



## MaidenScotland

Go into hotel newsagents you will find local papers that are produced in English and you might just bump into a friend.


----------



## cesca

MaidenScotland said:


> Go into hotel newsagents you will find local papers that are produced in English and you might just bump into a friend.


Will do - thank you. 

Cesca


----------



## nefer

Hi girls, I am a british woman living in Hurghada. I don't have kids but I would love to meet some other expats for socialising etc. I'm finding Hurghada a lonely existence at the moment! So please let me know if you set up a social group, I'd love to join.


----------



## cutiepie

nefer i just sent you a msg have a look!


----------



## Sunflower123

Hi, I would like to set something up. I have got my hands full at the moment, which is why I haven't attempted setting a group of yet. But if you would like to help me set something up - that would be great. We could meet somewhere public - like a coffee shop and swap ideas of how best to do it. I live in Sakala.


----------



## countess

Hi Sunflower/Cesca - there are quite a few of us brits here in Hurghada and there is a women's group already called Lotus. Why don't you join us one evening. Its a good place to meet up with other expats - dutch, german, french, egyptian - and all english speaking. I am also uk expat living here for 4 years. I remember feeling quite isolated in the first few months. There is also a British Nursery in Hadaba called Busy Bees. If you want to give me a call please do


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Countess
I have removed your phone number as we do not allow these to be posted to save you from unsolicited calls.
After you have posted 5 times you can use the private message facility to contact people privately 

Maiden


----------



## Sunflower123

Hi Countess

That sounds great. Let me know where and when the next time the group is meeting and I will try to make it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## nefer

Hi Dee, thanks for your reply. Nice to know there is someone out there afterall! Maybe we can chat and arrange something on email?- my address is kdfrancis88 at hotmail dot com 
- or on facebook (my first and last names are both in this message (cryptic!) and my profile pic on facebook is the ancient egyptian eye of horus. I love doing the beach and sea too and would definately be up for a bit of snorkeling soon, maybe even a beer after!. Thanks a lot,

Karen


----------



## countess

Hi Sunflower - Lotus meets in Zabagad Mall on Wednesday nights at 8pm. Hope you can make it one night.


----------



## Sunflower123

Hi Countess

That's great. I will come along soon. Is the group for women and men - because I might come with my husband??


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Lotus ladies group*



Sunflower123 said:


> Hi Countess
> 
> That's great. I will come along soon. Is the group for women and men - because I might come with my husband??


Hi, the group is for ladies only, so please don't bring your husband to the meeting. It's a good way to meet other women who live in Hurghada, have a chat and find out information from the other members. Try it and see. Helen


----------



## Sunflower123

Okay thanks for letting me know. I will try it as soon as I can.


----------



## New Gal

Hi Nefer, Dee, Sunflower and everyone else!

I'll be in Hurghada soon too and although the nursery thing sounds good for those with kiddies, be great to start up something for us without partners and/or kids to go out, do trips etc.

Dee has my details, but if anyone else is interested, give me a shout xxx


----------



## allykat

*Hi*



cesca said:


> Hello
> 
> I was thinking about arranging a meet up somewhere "neutral" initially if there was some interest.
> 
> Cesca


HI Im new to Hurghada from Australia. Married to an aussie with four kids not a new mum but a mum anyway. Im up for coffee and a chat with other english speaking mum's. 

Allyson


----------



## Mama2D

Did you ladies ever set up a playdate group?? I have a 1yr old son and am looking for other local moms


----------



## Mama2D

[
Thanks! Are babies/kids welcome?


----------



## layla13

*no friend in hurghada*

hi ive been living in hughada for like a year and ciaro before that husband is arabian/egyptian. i have no friends whatsoever..lol and cant speak arabic but can understand some. if you want to chat message me  thanks 




cesca said:


> Hi
> 
> In Hurghada for at least 9 weeks.
> 
> Married to Egyptian but do not have any fluent English speaking friends here. Are there any social clubs or meeting places in Hurghada for expats and their families?
> 
> Cesca


----------



## Busy Sue

Yes but do not know how to contact you. So many regulations it is impossible to say anything. Lotus Women's Group meet on Wednesday Night at 8 p.m. in Zabargad mall I will be there tonight.


----------



## Busy Sue

I tried to set one up but it is impossible because of children having no routine over here.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Busy Sue said:


> Yes but do not know how to contact you. So many regulations it is impossible to say anything. Lotus Women's Group meet on Wednesday Night at 8 p.m. in Zabargad mall I will be there tonight.




Hi

Sorry we have to have rules and regulations because we continutally get people trying to use the room/boards to advertise their business and no one wants to log onto a site just to see people promoting their wares.
A regular poster can post recommendations but someone who has just joined with the sole purpose of advertising their business will find the posts deleted.
Anyone who wants to advertise their business is very welcome however they must upgrade to premium membership.

Maiden


----------



## Busy Sue

Lotus Womens Group is meeting every Wednesday Evening at 8 p.m. in Zabargad mall.


----------



## Busy Sue

I am not advertising any business. Lotus Womens Group of which I am a member is an informal group set up to help expat women do charitable works and help them settle into hurghada with information about the place. There is no fees or anything envolved.


----------



## Liralen

layla13 said:


> hi ive been living in hughada for like a year and ciaro before that husband is arabian/egyptian. i have no friends whatsoever..lol and cant speak arabic but can understand some. if you want to chat message me  thanks



hello layla 

I have been living in Hurghada for 7 months now... just joined the forums though when I saw mention of Lotus Group. Have you been to one of thier get togethers yet? I am planning to go soon.

My husband is also egyptian. I cant message you yet.. but maybe soon once I have been a bit more active here


----------



## Liralen

Busy Sue said:


> Yes but do not know how to contact you. So many regulations it is impossible to say anything. Lotus Women's Group meet on Wednesday Night at 8 p.m. in Zabargad mall I will be there tonight.


Sue.. are these meetings running right now? I saw mention of them only being in the winter months. I look forward to having a chance to meet everyone


----------



## Helen Ellis

Liralen said:


> Sue.. are these meetings running right now? I saw mention of them only being in the winter months. I look forward to having a chance to meet everyone


Lotus meet all thru the year.


----------



## hassan27

*hi*



Sunflower123 said:


> I think this is a good idea. I will see if I get a reply from Cesca. Or maybe put an advert in a local paper. Thanks for the message.


hi,did you ever find other british familys in hurghada for clubs etc as i lived in hurghada 3 years ago for over a year as i married an egyption man and i felt a prisoner there,i had no one i felt very isolated,i never went out only when my husband came home from work in the evening,in the day it was horrible and lonely,i came back to the uk because of this,so i hope it was diferent for you and you met others please let me know how you got on.


----------



## Busy Sue

*Clubs*

Hi there is the Lotus Club for any women. They meet in the marina at Leilat coffee shop at the far end near the bigger Abu Ashera on Wednesdays at 8 o'clock. There is an expat group and a Brits and Expat group on facebook. Have a look.


----------



## Busy Sue

There is not a newspaper here in Hurghada. There is only a magazine that comes out every two months. Send me a private message and I can give you a lot more details of what is going on. I am always in trouble if I gie information about clubs, etc. in my mesages. There is Lotus and other expat meetings here. I have tried to set up Mother and Bay groups before as I have a nursery but no one comes and timing is difficult because no children here have proper sleeping patterns. 


cesca said:


> Hello
> 
> Will try to find out about local paper and think about any other possibilities.
> 
> Cesca


----------



## layla13

cesca said:


> Hi
> 
> In Hurghada for at least 9 weeks.
> 
> Married to Egyptian but do not have any fluent English speaking friends here. Are there any social clubs or meeting places in Hurghada for expats and their families?
> 
> Cesca


married to an arab half egyptian.. i dont know any social clubs for english speaking but.. i hear there are some some british family style pubs in hurghada. i dont get out much so i have not been able to go yet... one called PJs in sakalla.. and there is another one i cant remember the name now. but says its british owners and alot of english speaking foreigners go there and they have good food like mashed potaoes and turkey roast etc. it could be a good try. if u go let me know how it is. lol my husband works.. and doesnt really want me going out by myself and i have no friends here.. all i have to say is thank god for the net lol or id go insane lol


----------



## Helen Ellis

hassan27 said:


> hi,did you ever find other british familys in hurghada for clubs etc as i lived in hurghada 3 years ago for over a year as i married an egyption man and i felt a prisoner there,i had no one i felt very isolated,i never went out only when my husband came home from work in the evening,in the day it was horrible and lonely,i came back to the uk because of this,so i hope it was diferent for you and you met others please let me know how you got on.


hi so sorry you had such a bad time here. It's a shame you couldn't get out and meet the other Brits married to Egyptians, there are loads here, of all ages, many with young children, own businesses etc. everyone is very welcoming because we were all in the same boat once.
There is now an Expats group meeting every month with a separate afternoon meeting for those with children.
There is also a Brits group again once a month, run by the lady who owns the British Nursery, who is also married to an Egyptian. she's been here for 14 years!!!!
You do have to make the effort to go out and find people, they won't come banging on your door.


----------



## hurghada1

Helen Ellis said:


> hi so sorry you had such a bad time here. It's a shame you couldn't get out and meet the other Brits married to Egyptians, there are loads here, of all ages, many with young children, own businesses etc. everyone is very welcoming because we were all in the same boat once.
> There is now an Expats group meeting every month with a separate afternoon meeting for those with children.
> There is also a Brits group again once a month, run by the lady who owns the British Nursery, who is also married to an Egyptian. she's been here for 14 years!!!!
> You do have to make the effort to go out and find people, they won't come banging on your door.


hi i am moving to Hurghada in 2 weeks and i would love to meet some British people, as i am moving alone. I have lots of Egyptian friends but am sure i will need to hear an English voice from time to time. Its it ok to just turn up at the marina? Hope to meet you all soon, Lee xx


----------



## Helen Ellis

hurghada1 said:


> hi i am moving to Hurghada in 2 weeks and i would love to meet some British people, as i am moving alone. I have lots of Egyptian friends but am sure i will need to hear an English voice from time to time. Its it ok to just turn up at the marina? Hope to meet you all soon, Lee xx


Yes just turn up, say hi and introduce yourself, it's very informal. It may seem scary but we've all been there so go for it. See you there maybe.


----------

